# Transit through US with a B2 Visa



## Londonisburning (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm really sorry to bother you initiating a new thread, but I've been browsing the forum and haven't found a thread related to my inquiry ...

Can somebody inform me if, *as bearer of a valid B2 Tourist Visa, I am required to get a Transit Visa to pass through the United States?* I'll be flying quite soon from UK to Peru (I'm holder of a Peruvian passport), and the flights through Atlanta are really cheap; but I did a bit of research and found that the Transit Visa is quite difficult to obtain and may take a while (time that I don't have right now). 

Any answer will be highly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are in the UK now, why not call the US consulate or embassy? Surely, they will know.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What do you mean by transit visa? Thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Londonisburning said:


> Hi guys, I'm really sorry to bother you initiating a new thread, but I've been browsing the forum and haven't found a thread related to my inquiry ...
> 
> Can somebody inform me if, *as bearer of a valid B2 Tourist Visa, I am required to get a Transit Visa to pass through the United States?* I'll be flying quite soon from UK to Peru (I'm holder of a Peruvian passport), and the flights through Atlanta are really cheap; but I did a bit of research and found that the Transit Visa is quite difficult to obtain and may take a while (time that I don't have right now).
> 
> Any answer will be highly appreciated.


A valid B2 is fine for transiting.

Make sure you leave plenty of time between flights. I came through Atlanta in early August from Schipol and it took me 90 minutes to get through frikkin immigration -- a lot of people and few booths open. Would have missed my connecting flight.....had it not been delayed.


----------

